# Bild Zerren



## Donar (1. März 2002)

nur kurze frage wollte wissen wie ich ein bild auf ner internet seite anpassen kann. (z.B. hab ein bild in 800*600 als start, doch wenn ich jetzt das fenster gross mache auf ne hoehere Auflösung streckt sich des net mit) Wie, mit welchem Befehl kann ich des machen?


----------



## braindad (1. März 2002)

wenn ich das nu richtig verstehe, willst du, das das 800x600px bild beo 1024x*** mit 1024x*** angezeigt wird, oder?

easy: füg in den <img> tag folgendes ein

```
width="100%" height="100%"
```
das das bild dabei pixeliger wird, ist dir ja hoffentlich klar...


----------

